# Google this: Bombshell document details corona virus case against Chinese.



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

That’s it. Google it up.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Bombshell document details corona virus case against Chinese.


The P4 laboratory at the Wuhan Institute of Virology in Wuhan in China's central Hubei province. Picture: Hector Retamal/AFP


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

"China deliberately suppressed or destroyed evidence of the coronavirus outbreak in an "assault on international transparency'' that cost tens of thousands of lives, according to a dossier prepared by concerned Western governments on the COVID-19 contagion.
The 15-page research document, obtained by The Saturday Telegraph, lays the foundation for the case of negligence being mounted against China.

It states that to the "endangerment of other countries" the Chinese government covered-up news of the virus by silencing or "disappearing" doctors who spoke out, destroying evidence of it in laboratories and refusing to provide live samples to international scientists who were working on a vaccine."

https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/c...m/news-story/55add857058731c9c71c0e96ad17da60


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> The P4 laboratory at the Wuhan Institute of Virology in Wuhan in China's central Hubei province. Picture: Hector Retamal/AFP


----------

